# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Increíble

## NoRegistrado

Yo no soy pescador, pero si ya me parece increíble que haya poca vigilancia, mucho más increíble me parece que la autoridad sea quien tapa el delito.

http://www.diariodeleon.es/noticias/...me_918040.HTML

 Espero que les metan un puro bien metido.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

juanluzon (16-sep-2014),Varanya (05-sep-2014)

----------

